# Hey *agian*



## Dan (Dec 3, 2007)

Christ it's been a while since I've been here. (something like 2005?)

My last computer apparently blocked the site for some reason (something about cookies.. anyways)

So yeah; I'm back-ish.

I'm pretty sure nobody here even remembers me


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome back Dan, from a relative "newby"


----------



## Becca (Dec 3, 2007)

Wb Dan.


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Mrs. Les nice signature! But the avatar??? Is that Les standing at the altar beckoning you?


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 4, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> Hey Mrs. Les nice signature! But the avatar??? Is that Les standing at the altar beckoning you?



I does strike a resemblance


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2007)

hey Dan welcome back!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome Back


----------



## Becca (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL Youbetcha Chief. Thats his come hither..


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome back, Dan. Newcomer here..... hope to get to know ya...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2007)

The punkrocker from the Young Ones....  Alright mate?


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome back


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 4, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> LOL Youbetcha Chief. Thats his come hither..



You poor woman. Maybe you should change your user name to "IRON MAIDEN"


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi there and welcome back from another "newbie" Dan


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 7, 2007)

Howdy Dan!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 7, 2007)

welcome back!


----------

